# Do you ever feel like a plastic bag drifting through the wind, wanting to start again



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you ever feel already buried deep six feet under? Screams but no one seems to hear a thing.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

'Yes. I was walking the yard with a camel in my left hand and we agreed ourselves a bag of mustard in the rain.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes. I do. Did you just watch The Interview??


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Start what again? Drifting aimlessly? That's pretty much all a bag can do when loosed into the world. Its properties define its future, same as for all of us.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah i feel like i'm polluting the planet, and no one is picking me up to throw me in the recycling bin.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I feel like a toupee blowing in the wind with a bald man trying to catch up to it.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't feel like that , but the OP looks like Kenny from south park , lol


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Limmy said:


>


No baby.. i'm a _Firework





_


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

SD92 said:


> No, I feel like a toupee blowing in the wind with a bald man trying to catch up to it.


you dont have to feel like a waste of space, your original, cannot be replaced <3


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Please send that song down into an aural polluted hell where it will never be heard from again.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Lovely concept*

clean slate

I go on about things too much.

Would be good to release habits, and restart. Difficult


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like the music during that scene.


----------

